# ISO what to do with szechuan peppercorns?



## Turando (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi

I just got a bag of schezuan peppercorns and have no idea what to do with it. Any good recipes out there? 

Thankyou!


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 27, 2008)

crush some up with Fennel seeds, cinnamon, cloves, star anise.
you`ve just made Chinese 5-Spice 

it`s great as a marinade/rub for Pork.


----------



## ErikC (Jan 27, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> crush some up with Fennel seeds, cinnamon, cloves, star anise.
> you`ve just made Chinese 5-Spice
> 
> it`s great as a marinade/rub for Pork.


 
I've done this and it's wonderful. I toasted the peppercorns a little before grinding, gave it a sort of smokey note.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 27, 2008)

This should keep you busy for a while 

111 Recipes Which include roasted sichuan peppercorns or szechuan peppercorns or szechwan pepper or sansho pepper as ingredients | Recipezaar


----------



## ChefRuby (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks, GotGarlic, that website is pretty amazing.


----------



## Shaheen (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a habit of buying a lot of herbs and spics that I won't necessarily use too often. Sichuan peppers are one of those. This link should help  

Thanks!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 2, 2008)

Grind them or crush them and sprinkle on fish, then pan saute the fish in a mixture of butter and olive oil. Also good crusted on pork chops grilled over charcoal.


----------

